# A couple more questions... and Thanks!!



## Little-King (Jan 22, 2007)

First and foremost to all who reply here, this forum is great. You all have helped me buy my first 328xi in 2007 and now as I am putting together the plan for my next 328xi or 335xi ED. You are all a tremendous help.

Thank You!!!

1.
I have contacted one of the reccomended Bostron area CA's today and was told the following: That the price for ED options was the MSRP. I have seen differing accounts of the deal through others on this site, so I thought I would try and flush out the general consensus on this, as the price between the Wholesale Invoice and MSRP options can add up considerably. 
Thoughts?

1a. My first complete quote today was: (MSRP ED Invoice + MSRP Options) x 7% Discount. Thoughts? This actually came to about the same with Wholesale ED Base + MSRP Options.


2.
I have not checked considerably, but what are other's experiences with the 335xi vs the 328xi? There is a price jump, and it is obviously all for the engine (rather than say, the Xenon headlights). What are user's major experience? Worth the money?

2a. With the switch from the Twin Turbo to the "New Inline 6 Cylinder Twin-Scroll Turbo Engine (N55)". What do you think will be the end result of this vs the old 335xi twin turbo? Should this play a factor in my contrast with the 328xi?

Best,
Little-King


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Little-King said:


> 1a. My first complete quote today was: (MSRP ED Invoice + MSRP Options) x 7% Discount. Thoughts? This actually came to about the same with Wholesale ED Base + MSRP Options.


I don't know what MSRP ED Invoice is. Most people use the Confidential Wholesale Price for ED delivery. For MY2010 328xi, that's $29,815. Then add the wholesale price for the options (the wholesale price for options is the same for US delivery or ED). Then add shipping. Then add dealer profit. That's your offer.
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=394728


----------



## bap (Jun 25, 2008)

Using the ED invoice price of options, especially if you are getting things like Premium and Sport, is a big savings - I think it ended up being an overall 11% or 12% discount for me from MSRP. I ended up using a board sponsor in Chicago, but that was mostly because I wanted somebody who had done this before. The additional discount was an unexpected bonus.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

bap said:


> Using the ED invoice price of options, especially if you are getting things like Premium and Sport, is a big savings - I think it ended up being an overall 11% or 12% discount for me from MSRP. I ended up using a board sponsor in Chicago, but that was mostly because I wanted somebody who had done this before. The additional discount was an unexpected bonus.


The ED invoice price for options, and the US invoice price for options, are the same number. There is no difference between the two. Maybe you mean the difference between invoice and MSRP :dunno:


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Little-King said:


> 1a. My first complete quote today was: (MSRP ED Invoice + MSRP Options) x 7% Discount. Thoughts? This actually came to about the same with Wholesale ED Base + MSRP Options.


Hard to tell because most of us use ED Wholesale Base + Wholesale Options + Dealer Markup.

Take your quote and subtract ED Wholesale Base and Wholesale Options to get Dealer Markup. If the number is well under $1000 you are doing good. If it is close to $1000 you might be doing OK depending upon pricing in your region. If you are much over $1000 I would contact another dealer.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Don't let the dealer try to make you pay full ED list. I had one dealer tell me that the ED reduction was the entire reduction. I took my business elsewhere. Get the ED base invoice price, add up the invoice prices for all the options, and deal up from there, not down from full price. I don't know what the market is now, but it has varied between 500 over and 1500 over invoice in the past.

Next, no one knows if the new twin scroll turbo engine will solve the main problem with the twin turbo engine, and this is the HPFP.

Last, there is a pretty big (IMO, huge) performance difference between the .28xi and the .35xi. Whether this difference is worth the price to you, or the potential HPFP problem to you, is something only you can decide; test drive them both.


----------



## bap (Jun 25, 2008)

The Other Tom said:


> The ED invoice price for options, and the US invoice price for options, are the same number. There is no difference between the two. Maybe you mean the difference between invoice and MSRP :dunno:


Yes - difference is between invoice and MSRP.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

On a 3 series with good negotiating skills you should be able to between $500 and $800 over Euro Delivery Confidential Wholesale Pricing plus get the lease at the BMW Buy Rate.

The 335 has a great engine that is quite torquey and fun drive. If the numbers work with your budget, it is well worth it.


----------



## wantapony (Feb 10, 2010)

Where does one go to see the Euro Delivery Confidential Wholesale Pricing? I hope this isn't a taboo question. If so, my apologies. I'm new here.


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

The best guess is that the new N55 engine will be less powerful than the N54, but not significantly. The N55 will have better engine response, and fuel economy, however. If you can afford the 335, there is no reason you would want to go with the 328.


----------



## zerbitini (Jan 31, 2010)

I just ordered a 328xi Sports Wagon for my wife yesterday. 

When I went in to do the deal on Saturday, the dealer told me that the price would be US MSRP less the $2,640 discount for European Delivery. They said; "no cost up pricing on Euro deliveries".

Three days later, I e-mailed them that I'd only be willing to pay European Delivery wholesale pricing plus a $1,500 profit for the dealer. I included a spreadsheet of those costs (taken from this forum), and they responded within a half hour that they would do the deal. This saved me well over $2,000 (the equivalent of both of our airfares). I got an added bonus when I learned that European Delivery cars come equipped with floormats and warning triangle!

I probably could have gotten away with less than the $1,500 dealer profit, but I've used this dealer 4 times and they've always treated us fairly and professionally. Plus... I'm a business man and hate it when people squeeze me too hard on margins.

As far as 335 vs 328... I have a 135i, and LOVE the motor. My wife doesn't want or need the acceleration of the turbo... but I have NEVER regretted getting it. If you can swing the payment or cash outlay, I'd go for it!


----------



## luxun54 (Sep 24, 2005)

wantapony said:


> Where does one go to see the Euro Delivery Confidential Wholesale Pricing? I hope this isn't a taboo question. If so, my apologies. I'm new here.


Available online various places, including here: http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=347070
Was also here on bimmerfest at some point, but seems to have gotten moved or taken down?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

luxun54 said:


> Available online various places, including here: http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=347070
> Was also here on bimmerfest at some point, but seems to have gotten moved or taken down?


BMW is on a rampage in sending out *CEASE AND DESIST* order on ALL internet website hosting BMW's properties. Its a matter of when all PDF files will be removed.

beewang


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

beewang said:


> BMW is on a rampage in sending out *CEASE AND DESIST* order on ALL internet website hosting BMW's properties. Its a matter of when all PDF files will be removed.
> 
> beewang


Is BMW threatening to sue if they find BMW company confidential information posted without their permission?


----------



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

beewang said:


> BMW is on a rampage in sending out *CEASE AND DESIST* order on ALL internet website hosting BMW's properties. Its a matter of when all PDF files will be removed.
> 
> beewang


Wow- that is quite a big deal! I have relied on that information for my last three cars. I suppose we will still be able to track it down but it will be a little bit more work. It's their info and they must have determined that the benefits of threatening forums of enthusiasts outweighs any negative consequences.


----------

